# Credit limit on credit card



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Just had my statement through the post today and saw that I was £7.11 under my credit limit, I knew it was going to be close this month due to purchasing a new car and sorting out insurance.

I always pay off my balance at the end of the month completely. But upon going online to pay it, I have gone over due to some purchases I have made after the statement was made and have been charged £12.00 for going over the limit.

Is there any way of me getting the £12.00 back? If they had sent the statement out on at the middle of the month like they usually do I would of been able to pay it off fine without going over my limit, but I have only just received my statement today which is rather annoying. The statement says 14th August, so I assume it would of been sent out on the 14th or at the least 1 or 2 days afterwards. I usually get my statement between the 16th and the 18th.


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

To be Honest I would give them a call, Have found call staff for most places I have called to be lazy and slap dash, 

make an excuse and say they are in the wrong ( use your imagination, you don't have to be correct, as if your proven undeniebly wrong........ ohhps sorry sir/madame I made a mistake)

Most operatrors cannot be arsed to look into it and refund your charge straight away to save an argument.

Worth a try in my opinion, Has worked for me on all ocasions where I have made a mistake and late paid.


Dave.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Not sure if this applies to credit cards but I know he has helped with bank charges when people have gone over the overdraft:thumb:.Check link below.

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/

Hope it helps mate


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

There are postal strikes ATM and so it's probably not the banks fault it didn't reach you as quickly as usual. Also as someone who agrees to take out a credit card you will find that they do state that it's your responsibility to be aware of your balance and available credit before spending. If you go over then it's your fault.

But if it's your first offence then ring them and ask nicely and see what comes of it.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

usually they will refund it as a goodwill gesture if you havent had any missed payments or refunds of charges in the past 12 months. Well thats how ltsb works anyway.

Give them a call and see what happens


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Got through to them today and they refunded the £12 as a goodwill gesture with no arguments.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

jamest said:


> Got through to them today and they refunded the £12 as a goodwill gesture with no arguments.


result :thumb:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice result, only fair you name the good company


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

It was Halifax. Took 8mins50 to sort out, I would say around 7min30 of that was waiting to speak to someone.


----------

